# Noise after engine shutoff



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hehehe your a funny guy ..where would yer hissing sound come from ? Ie engine compartment , underneath , inside , rear of vehichle ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian not withstanding, your car is fine. It's part of the engine shutdown/cool down.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> Got 46k on the CTD and noticed that nearly every time I shut off the car, I get there is a humming noise that lasts for about 5-10 seconds. Could it have something to do with the air conditioning? I never used to hear it before. Let me know what you think it could be.


Sounds about right if you had defrost or a/c on before you turned the car off. You can have a dealer check it out against PI#1267 if it gets longer in time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine does the humming and the squeak-squeak-squeak....squeak. The humming did seem to get louder after I got more miles on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine does the humming and the squeak-squeak-squeak....squeak. The humming did seem to get louder after I got more miles on it.


Not 100% on the diesel but watch your coolant tank. The squeak could be the coolant being syphoned out of the tank to cool the turbo.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if it is the same on the CTD, but I think the 1.4L sometimes cycles the oil pump a little bit just after shutdown to prevent oil burn in the turbo unit.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's normal, mine always does the squeek squeek for the turbo but I do notice it will hum for a bit if I had just driven it really hard and shut it down...Wonder if it's continuously circulating so oil in turbo until it gets below a certain temp...? I know what an interrupted regen sounds like and it's not that.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

The humming sound is the high pressure fuel rail de-pressurizing as far as I could tell


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Grr said:


> The humming sound is the high pressure fuel rail de-pressurizing as far as I could tell


Interesting.


----------

